# USB-C to ethernet

## Viatorus

Hey everyone,

I have got a Dell Perecision M5510 with a USB-C to ethernet Dell Adapter.

(Please don´t blame me buying this laptop... its my company).

I try to get the adapter working but all I get is a ACPI Error:

```
kernel: ACPI Error: [SPRT] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20160831/dswload2-330)

kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog (20160831/psobject-227)

kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._E42] (Node ffff8804bb860910), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20160831/psparse-543)

kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._E42] (Node ffff8804bb860910), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20160831/psparse-543)

kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, while evaluating GPE method [_E42] (20160831/evgpe-646)
```

I updated to linux 4.6 and linux 4.9 but nothing helped.

Any advice for me? What kernel flags could I forget? An USB 3 to Ethernet adapter does work.

```
Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.2-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.2-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-6440HQ_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16056568 total,  15224156 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 10 Jan 2017 12:43:10 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fweb -ftracer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fweb -ftracer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cmake cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv infinality ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds python qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx popcnt sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 mmx mmxext sse4_1 sse4_2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 i915" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Roman_Gruber

My opinion withouth having that hardware.

When you have brandnew hardware you should use the newest software and not dated software.

4.9.x gcc is bad => use 5.3.x for example

use ~amd64

i went several times with new hardware the stable route, you miss some aspects of your new hardware with that dated software

compilers are adapted to new hardware platform slowly and therefore you should always use the latest ~ when you got something brand new.

--

regarding acpi

broken bios probably. you should ask dell to provide a newer bios.

acpi should not be related to your ethernet issues.

--

again coming back to your questiong regarding usb-c and brand new hardware + you use dated software.

use ~amd64. use latest ~gentoo-sources => than go to the staging section => search whats there, enable whats there.

enable experimental useflag for gentoo -sources => enalbe cpu optimization for your architecture? skylake / haswell ... whatever you bought.

When its USB, aka USB-C, what does lsusb says?

you could boot up windoze and read out model / brand / chip of that external ethernet device

--

Does any livecd from the big binary distros work? Sometimes a live-cd works out of the box, than you can compare / reuse the kernel config and userspace to get devices working

--

are you sure you want those flags? " -fweb -ftracer"

you know those ricer flags usually cause issues. and issues cause time loss, and time loss is never wanted on a productivity maschine.

--

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

 

* means anything, so * should be sufficient to get rid of those nasty licenses

e.g

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

You should not just copy paste something others just recommend ! question why !

j4 not j5 => http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i5-6440HQ-Notebook-Processor.149422.0.html

its just a quadcore

--

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 i915"

 

I sold my last notebook with intel crap gpu. I think you will only need only the correct one, you just enabled any intel gpu implementation available! Not sure if thats really needed or wise to enable all 3

check the docs, check the intel debug tool what you have, than set what you need. I did that with my penryna based intel gpu crap also.

--

Kinda simple. Find out what chipset is in that adapter and if it works with current kernel source. ASK dell what chipset is in there. if not return because of non functionality. such simple. I have never dealt with dell, but i returned several computer accessories because they were incompatible with linux. you can not really see if such components work before you have plugged them in. chipsets are usually changed by the manufacturer of the device without notice and than some label is printed on. later that device is just packed with different labels and boxes for different resellers, aka dell and others.

----------

